# how to use a freud data set



## glennschuster (Feb 17, 2008)

just bought a set of freud 8" dato set and have no idea how to setup the blades. no directions included. there are two red blades and several black spacer blades and several thickness shims...? I realize that i can use diferent combinations depending on how thick of a a rabbit i want but nothing seems to lockin? any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

you may want to search around on Freud's website to see if they have support or downloads available for your particular blade: http://www.freudtools.com

i've also noticed a member of this site that is a Freud rep, at least that's what his signature or avatar say. you could search around the forum for him and send him a private message. i'm sure he'd be willing to help you out.
sorry i don't have a quick answer


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Glen: :}:} its a dado set, data set is for your computer :smile: Nothing LOCKS together, it is a "stackable dado set" you add outer blades,probably the red ones and the black ones are the chippers to get your width. NOTE!!!!!!!! IMPORTANT!!!!!!! When doing this make very sure that the TEETH ARE NOT HITTING EACH OTHER, turn the blades as you stackt them so teeth are in between each other and you are just tightening on the plates.


----------



## glennschuster (Feb 17, 2008)

that helps a bit... so i should use those thin spacers to make sure that the chippers DO NOT make contact with each other or the outer blades, correct?


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

The thin spacers are for fine tuning the width of the dado. Was there a label on the box? My Freud set came in a round plastic carry case (with a screw knob to hold the set in) and the paper label has the shim combinations to equal widths.


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

glennschuster said:


> just bought a set of freud 8" dato set and have no idea how to setup the blades. no directions included. there are two red blades and several black spacer blades and several thickness shims...? I realize that i can use diferent combinations depending on how thick of a a rabbit i want but nothing seems to lockin? any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


Glenn,

You have the DD208 dado. Email or PM me and I will happily send you a pdf file of the original instructions. You can also download a chart of how to stack for different nominal widths here:
http://www.freudtools.com/images/manuals/Chipper-Chart.pdf


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Charles: damn you guys make good blades and bits:}:} Somebody has to give you your due in public.
Jack


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

The original pdf would probably be your best bet. The instructions that came with mine are VERY clear on how to stack the blades for a particular width...

Question for you Charles.

I've got the Dial a Width dado set, but I find that using a number of "clicks" rarely gives me the exact dimension I want. I find myself using calipers to measure the width...

Should I "re-zero" the dial? Do I need to take this somewhere to get checked out?

Other than that, the thing works great!

Oh yeah, one more question...How do I clean these when they get dirty? They've got a little build up on the teeth...


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Dado Time*

If you take a look at the back of the half round paper that came with your dado set, you will find that the correct set up for each width is on there... You may find that the spacers are not marked... But smallest thickness goes up... 

Use it a time or two... Depending upon your arbor, you may a tough time getting the dado on the first time or two... As Freud does have tight tolerences... Good luck and enjoy the cutting...


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

Hack said:


> The original pdf would probably be your best bet. The instructions that came with mine are VERY clear on how to stack the blades for a particular width...
> 
> Question for you Charles.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Assuming you start at Zero the adjustments should always be consistent. The factory does not indicate the Zero point permanently because it can change it the hub is removed and re-installed. So if you do not remove it you can mark this point so you will always start off consistently. To find it use a straight edge along the inner face of the blade and turn the dial until the adjusting hub is in the same plane. Make corresponding marks (a Sharpie or similar works well) on the dial and plate so you will know where it is next time.

For cleaning, we recommend soaking overnight in a sealed container of kerosene then brushing with a nylon bristle brush.


----------

